# Climbing Rides



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does anyone know of any local rides near the DC area that have alot of climbing? I need to do a bunch of climbing to help me with a mountain bike race I do each year in September. I am looking for road rides, not MTB.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

How near to DC and how much climbing are you looking for? (elev gain, climb catagory)


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

SM100?

Skyline Drive or any route involving Mt Weather if you want multi-mile climbs at 6-8%+ grades. My Skyline rides have averaged over 1K elevation per 10 miles. 

I haven't ridden out there, but Frederick MD has a little but of elevation according to people I know who live there. Or check out the Civil War century routes, plenty of climbing.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Check out Quantico Mountain Bike Club. Yes... I said MTB. They also do road rides over in Prince William SP near the base.


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes the SM100. I did it last year, and the extended hours of climbing was my nemisis. im looking for some climbing to where I can climb for say 1 hour at a time, but maybe less as long as its frequent. Funny thing I live about 2 miles from Quantico. Im aware of the PW Forest Park, and the climbing there, but it gets super boring seeing the same road over and over and over again. 

I may have to try skyline.

Thanks


----------



## ChrisJ83 (Jun 14, 2006)

Skyline Drive. SkyMass - A bike ride in Front Royal, Virginia, US I did that 4 or 5 times last year to prep for the 100. I MAY be back at it next season, XC is more fun this season.


----------



## nov0798 (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome. Where do you park for this ride?


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

nov0798 said:


> Yes the SM100. I did it last year, and the extended hours of climbing was my nemisis. im looking for some climbing to where I can climb for say 1 hour at a time, but maybe less as long as its frequent. Funny thing I live about 2 miles from Quantico. Im aware of the PW Forest Park, and the climbing there, but it gets super boring seeing the same road over and over and over again.
> 
> I may have to try skyline.
> 
> Thanks


Longest climb for me on Skyline was the entrance to the Dickey Ridge visitor center...~4 miles and took me about 32 minutes. I'm sure the climb of from Luray to Thornton Gap is longer and possibly steeper.

I just rode Mt Weather for the 1st time today...59 mile route which had 4-5 decent grades, though none of them overly long. The 25 miles of rollers before the climbing started are what killed me, we were a wee bit over-enthusiastic and paid for it on the climbs. The descents were worth it though...I dropped a car coming down to Rte 50 from the ridgeline


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Skyline Drive. SkyMass - A bike ride in Front Royal, Virginia, US I did that 4 or 5 times last year to prep for the 100. I MAY be back at it next season, XC is more fun this season.


ok, why does the cue sheet for this ride start at mile 31.3?

nov0798: to park for this ride, just park in one off the little pull offs at the entrance to Skyline Drive in Front Royal.

I prefer it in the Mass-Sky Direction. (This has you park at the OLD Warren County High School, but you can still park at the Skyline Drive entrance): http://www.winchesterwheelmen.org/Maps/Mass_sky.pdf

Here's a couple other good climbing routes in Front Royal / Winchester area:
http://www.winchesterwheelmen.org/Maps/Fetzer%27s%20Gap.pdf Fetzer's Gap. Park at James Wood Middle School in Winchester

Blue Ridge Challenge Mt. Weather

And for a mtb ride that will get you ready as well: the Southern Traverse. Shenandoah Trail (Southern Traverse) Virginia Trail Reviews


----------



## CAD10 (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisJ83 said:


> Skyline Drive. SkyMass - A bike ride in Front Royal, Virginia, US I did that 4 or 5 times last year to prep for the 100. I MAY be back at it next season, XC is more fun this season.


Done that ride myself a few times....great scenery and fun downhill's.....of course the climbing does precede the fun of going downhill


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Jwiffle said:


> Blue Ridge Challenge Mt. Weather


FYI...the water stop on Rte 50 mentioned in the above link is closed...you can detour into Sky Meadows park to the visitor center and there are water fountains at the bathroom next to the visitor store, but it is a wee bit of a shallow climb to get there (not as bad as Naked Mountain). We managed to get in without paying an entrance fee as the attendant took pity on us for being out of water on a fairly warm day.

I also found this route from a friend...any route that makes Mt Weather the smaller climb should be interesting. http://ridewithgps.com/routes/1575221


----------



## HEMIjer (Oct 18, 2008)

Might be too late now but my strategy for SM100 (sold entry) prior to knee surgery was hit some early spring centuries out in the mtns, like thunder ridge near lynchburg, was working great. Used Skyline rides to prep for these.

Goof Luck and have fun, I love the rides in GWNF.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

This Sunday 8/26 is the Reston Century which will have a fair amount of climbing and is a good event anyway.


----------



## mmcclusk2 (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking for climbing?

Check out the GRAN FONDO NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP (Google it)

October 14, 2012.

GPS tracks are also posted so you could also ride on your own. :thumbsup:


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Just did this on Saturday, bit far out to be convenient though:

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/875770

It hurt....a lot.


----------

